# StaffPad Note Read Issues on Playback



## waveheavy (Dec 4, 2021)

I imported an XML file into StaffPad from Notion 6. On playback when you have like two eighth notes, not joined, even dotted (for staccato), playback joins the sound of the two notes as if a Tie was on them.

I've experienced this with Finale at times also. When the score is written to have both notes that are the same, it plays them both as if it were just two notes with a tie.

I'm using Berlin and Spitfire libraries, with latest update.

Anyone explan this?


----------



## themeworks (Dec 4, 2021)

Depending on the XML file source, you may have either a) the start event of the 2nd happens before the end event of the previous, so you just don't "hear" it but it's there. A lot of times depending on the MIDI overlapping was done (or created) to facilitate the original source's library quirks. 

Another potential issue is tempo. I find that sometimes SP just cannot keep up with the rapid staccato at high tempi, and thus certain libraries (not all) will just do that. Strings are notorious. Sometimes you have to remove the slur, notate a break (like dotted notes vs. whatever to give a breath of time for the library to catch up) or delete the original notes from XML, and recreate them in SP, thus removing any potential underlying data. 

Also, might not want to use any combo notation like an accent and a staccato in a rapid succession. I find that SP just blurs those notes. Maybe too much info, or maybe the accent just slams the note emphasis and you lose the intended crispness of the staccato. I rely on dynamics only when I need hard staccato.

I've had no issues with Berlin or Spitfire, so I find that odd. Are you on a fast iPad? The latest iOS update really sapped my iPad Pro's verve when it comes to SP. I wish I had not updated. 

Let us know what you find re: the solution. Use or lose my suggestions as desired, they are just from my limited experience.


----------



## waveheavy (Dec 5, 2021)

I'm using a Windows Surface 6. I figured SP might have issues with interpreting MIDI files, but not XML. I just wondered how I could use Notion with it.


----------

